# Six With A Polish.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've fancied an RLT6 with a polished rather than a brushed steel case, as one isn't made I thought I'd have a bash with the Autosol.

There is still some brushing visible on the case but as this is a work in progress expect that to disappear eventually.

It may not suit everyone but believe me it looks better on the wrist than the pictures show.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

One more.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good Stan, now everyone will want one,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Stan









I would have thought Autosol a little coarse for a mirror finish?Polywatch is good for steel


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Got something even gentler than Polywatch but that's a while away yet.

More Autosol for the time being.

Roy,

I wouldn't be suprised if someone else will want a polished case on a six.









Oh well, back to the elbow grease.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if someone else will want a polished case on a six.


 I'll know where to send them then,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Chicken.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan it would look great on polished mesh


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan it would look great on polished mesh


Don't set him off









Very nice that Stan, I will have a think on that, I might go for it on my 6, what's your address so can send it off to you?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I live in Bridlington, usual address.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers Stan, you are so kind.

Maybe it'll come back in a better quality box


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mine came rapped in newspaper.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mine came rapped in newspaper.


 What? Roy sending them down with free Brid Fish and chips now?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just an update.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looking good Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks son, I done had me polishin' stick out agin.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Shure is purty pop









That stick sho polish fine


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

It's that well polished you can see your reflection in it!!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

I must stop polishing things, I'll get a bad reputation.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No way Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thought I was a quick poster pops,you still the daddy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

My broadband has been running like a 56k until half an hour ago, bloody toss ISPs.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No broadband here,I do it the old fashioned way,bloody slow


----------

